# Organic soap and soap noodles



## cnsathya (Mar 12, 2008)

If organic soap is made with palmoil or coconut soap noodles is organic soap.

soap noodles is organic


reg


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 12, 2008)

I am sorry, i don't understand your post.  Wanna try it again?


----------



## The Queen (Mar 12, 2008)

This question is puzzling.


----------



## Scotsoap (Mar 13, 2008)

Not all soap noodles are equal though


----------

